# Shimano Twin Power Zander



## Jo Black (26. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin,
Ich bin immer noch auf Suche nach einer neuen Rute!!!!!!
Oben genanntes Teil hat mir ein Bekannter in 3m,10-40 WG
angeboten.
Wer kennt die Rute ,Aktion,Preis,usw.
Wollte damit auf Silberlinge.
                                                Gruss Jo
P.S. War gestern mit B.Boot in W-Haus.......Sch.... kalt die Finger......


----------



## seaside (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

hier ist auch noch eine:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Twin-Pow...ItemQQimsxZ20100220?IMSfp=TL100220146008r2363


----------



## Jo Black (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

Schönen Dank erstmal ,kennst Du die Rute, hast mal damit auf Forelle geangelt ? Gruss Jo


----------



## seaside (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

nee, sorry. Habe die nur grad zufällig in ebay gesehen und dann dein Topic :-D

Kenn die Rute nicht, hab auch noch keine Forellen geangelt ;-)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

Hiiiiieeer! Iiiiich! :l

Hab die Rute damals neu im Laden gekauft - meine erste wirklich teure Angel. :q
Fische sie auch heute noch voller Begeisterung und habe in all den Jahren nur wenig vergleichbares in der Hand gehabt. Allerdings:
Der Rollenhalter ist sch**** - ich hab mir die Rute letztes Jahr neu aufbauen lassen (siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142116) und ihr nen vernünftigen Rollenhalter verpasst. Vorher musste ich die Schiebehalter immer mit Tape sichern... |rolleyes
Und - die Rute ist verhältnismäßig weich. Vollparabolik halt, wie das damals so üblich war. In Kombination mit ner modernen geflochtenen Schnur (benötigte deshalb auch neue Ringe - die alten hatten tiefe Riefen) und ner alter 2500er Stradic oder Symetre ein Supergespann. :k


----------



## Jo Black (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

Moin Moin !!! Vielen Dank für die Hilfestellungen,was mag die Rute gebraucht wohl wert sein ?
                 Gruss Jo


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*



Jo Black schrieb:


> Moin Moin !!! Vielen Dank für die Hilfestellungen,was mag die Rute gebraucht wohl wert sein ?
> Gruss Jo


Bei Ebay gehen die 3,00m Versionen (gefragter als die 2,70er) i.d.R. (so 3-4 Stück sind´s wohl im Jahr) für 100-120,- Euro übern Tisch.


----------



## daci7 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

vorweg: ich kann nichts zur diskussion beitragen.
aber:


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> PeTA = *P*addy (für) *e*ssbare *T*iere (als) *A*ppetitanreger


da muss ich dir doch wiedersprechen. heißt es nicht
PETA= *P*eople for the *E*ating of *T*asty *A*nimals ?!
:q


----------



## Hansen fight (1. März 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

Jo Black
Ich habe die oben genannte Rute. Ist ein schönes Teil.
Habe bisher keine Probleme mit dem Rutenhalter.
Weiche Aktion. 20 Gramm Mefo Blinker lassen sich damit prima werfen.


----------



## Frostbeule (1. März 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

Kennt jemand von euch die Diaflash Zander Special, ähnliches Baujahr, auch mit Schieberollenhalter. Wenn ja, was haltet ihr von dieser Rute - Mefo-tauglich??
Gruß Frostbeule


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

Es gab damals 3 Serien:
Powerloop
Twinpower
Diaflash

Die Powerloop war die preiswerteste, die Diaflash die teuerste. Von der 3,00m Version waren schon 3 Monate nach ihrem erscheinen keine Modelle mehr verfügbar. Ich habe damals monatelang noch gesucht, aber nur noch ne Twinpower ergattern können. Letztlich tun sich beide nicht viel - die Diaflash ist halt noch nen Tick leichter und schneller. Allemal eine Traumrute...:k

Einziger Nachteil an diesen Serien sind halt die Ringe - zumindest aus heutiger Sicht, denn damals gab es halt noch keine geflochtenen Schnüre. Die Ringeinlagen sind schlichtweg zu weich, die Geflochtenen schneiden sich ein.


----------



## Debilofant (31. März 2010)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power Zander*

Nabend,

leider mit etwas Verspätung gesichtet.

Das damalige Zander-Ruten-Trio war optisch, technisch und mit den markanten Fliegen-Ruten-Gewichten auch im Handling mit ganz bösem Abstand state of the art, wenn es Stangenware sein durfte und man wirklich filigran fischen wollte.

Ich hatte bis zum Rutenbruch die alte Diaflash in 2,70 m bei 90 Gramm Rütli-Gewicht, absolutes Präzisonsgerät und konkurrenzlos meine Lieblingsrute gewesen.

Für geflochtene Schnüre waren die Blanks m.E. aber alle nicht gemacht - meine Diaflash habe ich sogar mit 0,20er Mono kurz über dem Handteil bei einem Anhieb zerledert bekommen, zuvor hatte sie aber wohl unbemerkt mal einen Schlag gegen den Blank mitbkommen. Manko war also bedingt durch die filigrane Bauweise einzig die Robustheit, da haben sie kaum ein mitteleres Mißgeschick verziehen.

Die Ringeinlagen waren aber bei der Diaflash bereits damals durchgehend Fuji-Sic in feinster Doppelsteg-Ausführung. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass die zu weich gewesen sein sollen. Ich denke, die Ringe hätten locker auch Geflochtene abgekonnt, wovon ich aber wegen der dünnwandigen Blanks abraten würde, habe selbst nie Geflochtene damit gefischt. Bei Twin-Power und Poowerloop waren die Ringe wohl aus gutem Hardloy.

Die Twinpower hatte ich damals auch in der Hand, die war wirklich nur einen Tick "schwerer", "langsamer" als die Diaflash, also immer noch eine absolute Klasse-Rute zu einem bereits deutlich moderateren, wenn auch alles andere als damals billigen Preis. Dass die Twinpower-Teile heute noch für um die 120,- Teuros weggehen, nach bis zu fast 20 Jahren wohlgemerkt (!), spricht eigentlich Bände.

Ich habe es nie verstanden, weshalb diese Ruten von Schimpanski eingstampft wurden, wobei unter den inziwschen zig mehr oder weniger gelungenen Nachfolgern nie wirklich sich ein adäquater Ersatz finden ließ.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------

